# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Laundry waste

## Simomatra

What are the requirements in NSW for a laundry waste in a split level home? Am I right in saying if there in not enough fall to an outside door then a floor waste is required  
Cheers Sam

----------


## Ashore

Not sure

----------


## rrobor

Seems to me if you cant get it out its going to stay in

----------


## Honorary Bloke

Why would you want to fall out the door?  :Confused:

----------


## Ashore

Sam meant to get back to you, I asked the neighbour , a plumber , and he's answer was fall to a door is fine , how much fall he couldn't answer be he said that most of the local inspectors let it go but the fall has got to be to an outside door
Rgds
Russell

----------


## Simomatra

Thanks Russel 
All solved plumber has fitted waste and piped to outside they just need a bit of a shove

----------

